# Short stay at Fiesta Los Cabos



## buzglyd (Oct 21, 2015)

Just finishing up a short stay at Fiesta Americana in Cabo San Lucas. I booked an off-season studio for a whopping 640 points. A little cash at the front desk got us into a beautiful one bedroom. 

I can't say enough good things about this resort. The staff, service, pools, food. Everything is wonderful. 






Our view






Poolside. 

We will return. This is a great use of HGVC points and a perfect place to celebrate our One Year Anniversary!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 21, 2015)

Looks great!  I definitely need to go there sometime!


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 21, 2015)

Happy Anniversary!

Well played on the upgrade, nice view!


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice! Glad to hear you like it. Your pics look much better than the ones on HGVC's websites.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice little snorkeling reef out front too.


----------



## Jason245 (Oct 22, 2015)

Did you do the all Inclusive?

I was looking into this resort and am trying to figure out what is/isn't included in that all inclusive rate and was wondering what your experience was.


----------



## GregT (Oct 22, 2015)

How difficult was it to get the reservation?   Can you compare the quality of the property to the Big Island properties (plus any other common frame of reference we have?)

I'm very intrigued and have thought of this property for a quick getaway also, but had doubts. 

Thx for your comments and pics - it looks terrific. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## presley (Oct 22, 2015)

That looks great. Is the water warmer than it is back here?


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 22, 2015)

Totally easy to get the reservation Greg. I just called and booked it over the phone. I tried some other resorts first but most I found were all weeks and I as just staying 3 nights. 

It easily compares to the top of the HGVC properties and I'd say the service is even better because it's more hotel-like. 

There is a shuttle that runs from the resort to the mall in downtown Cabo San Lucas. It's $12pp round trip. A cab ride one way is $25. There are rental cars on property. 

We were offered the all-inclusive option. It is not mandatory for HGVC guests. Off season all-inclusive was offered at $75pp per day. We did not take it because we were meeting friends in town one day and went fishing another day. That price isn't too bad if you are planning just to hang at the resort all day and like to eat and drink poolside. We always knew which people were on the plan! Hiccup!

I did talk to one couple who were FA owners. Most were exchangers staying for a week. I didn't find any other HGVC owners. Everyone we talked to loved the resort and the experience.


----------



## GregT (Oct 22, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> Totally easy to get the reservation Greg. I just called and booked it over the phone. I tried some other resorts first but most I found were all weeks and I as just staying 3 nights.
> 
> It easily compares to the top of the HGVC properties and I'd say the service is even better because it's more hotel-like.
> 
> ...



Wow -- that's terrific, and that's a great endorsement on the quality of the property.  I believe you've been to Kings Land and HHV Lagoon (plus the Carlsbad properties), and the fact that it compares favorably to these properties really bodes well.

This is a place I've wanted to take Jonell but didn't know if it would be consistent with our previous experiences.  I'm very happy to hear that it is a winner.

Any issues getting to/from the airport?  And did you eat mostly on-site or did you go into town for dinners?  Thanks very much!

Best,

Greg


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 22, 2015)

GregT said:


> Wow -- that's terrific, and that's a great endorsement on the quality of the property.  I believe you've been to Kings Land and HHV Lagoon (plus the Carlsbad properties), and the fact that it compares favorably to these properties really bodes well.
> 
> This is a place I've wanted to take Jonell but didn't know if it would be consistent with our previous experiences.  I'm very happy to hear that it is a winner.
> 
> ...



We pre-arranged transportation through Cielito Lindo. You still have to walk the green mile through the time-share squawkers. They are confined to one room at the airport and they will say ANYTHING to get you to talk to them. Such as: "I work for the airport" "I can take you to Fiesta Americana" I was walking toward the exit and one guy said I was walking the wrong way. I looked at this shirt and could see he worked for another resort. 

Just put your head down and walk out the exit and don't talk to anyone until you're outside. We were picked up by a nice man in a comfy, new Suburban and transported to Fiesta with a complimentary beer in hand.

Our dining choices were a mixture. We ate beachside at the ceviché place a couple of times. There are also pool side burgers.

We had our anniversary dinner at Rosato which is the Italian place on site and the food was excellent. There is also an Argentine steak house and a Mexican place on site. There is a sushi bar near the lobby. 

We were handed plenty of free margaritas during our stay even though we weren't all the all-inclusive. 

Maria wanted to go to Cabo Wabo one day for lunch in town and we also ate dockside fish tacos at a place in the Marina.

There is a huge Mega store near the airport and a Wal Mart and Costco closer to town. Since our stay was so short, we bought coffee and milk and a few items in the market on property.

I'm glad some HGVCers are interested in this thread. This is a gem that probably gets overlooked because you can't see it online. Los Cabos is such an easy trip for anyone in SoCal, it is a must visit.


----------



## klpca (Oct 22, 2015)

GregT said:


> Any issues getting to/from the airport?  And did you eat mostly on-site or did you go into town for dinners?  Thanks very much!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Not buzz but I'll add our Cabo tips...

We always use Cielito Lindo to/from the airport. You'll see their name mentioned all over the place.  Here's the email address that I have for them: cielitolindo2007@gmail.com

We usually go into town for dinner but this resort is a bit far for frequent trips. Our favorite restaurants are Maria Corona, The Office, and Alcaravea - all for different reasons. Maria Corona has great Mexican food, The Office is fun and we take their panga to Lovers Beach and the arch, and Alcaravea has an excellent chef.

Cabo is an excellent getaway from San Diego. Alaska has relatively inexpensive fares and direct 2 hour flights. We either go there or to Palm Desert for quick getaways.

Lolol...we posted at the same time! Great minds and all that.


----------



## GregT (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you both!

We've been to Cabo once and really enjoyed it, but the place we stayed was a hotel that was too pricey for regular trips, and I've been curious about Fiesta Americana as an alternative.  Very happy to see the positive feedback on it.  Thanks again!

Best,

Greg


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 22, 2015)

GregT said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> We've been to Cabo once and really enjoyed it, but the place we stayed was a hotel that was too pricey for regular trips, and I've been curious about Fiesta Americana as an alternative.  Very happy to see the positive feedback on it.  Thanks again!
> 
> ...



It has a kids club too in case you want to take the curtain shredders along.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 22, 2015)

presley said:


> That looks great. Is the water warmer than it is back here?




It was really warm. All those tropical fish around the rocks seemed to like it.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.  This sounds like a terrific option because flights to Hawaii can be very expensive.

Can you drink the water at the hotel?  How about at restaurants in town?  

Can you eat salads and fresh fruits and vegetables that may have been washed in the water? Are the street vendors sanitary?

(I haven't traveled to Mexico (Mazatlan) since a college spring break trip almost 30 years ago so perhaps my expectations of Mexico are out of date.)

Would love an update.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 25, 2015)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks for sharing.  This sounds like a terrific option because flights to Hawaii can be very expensive.
> 
> Can you drink the water at the hotel?  How about at restaurants in town?
> 
> ...



I assume you can at the hotel but I didn't. We bought bottled water. 

My wife loves salads but I cautioned her against it. 

Cooked food and beer! Well, ceviche is good too.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 26, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> I assume you can at the hotel but I didn't. We bought bottled water.
> 
> My wife loves salads but I cautioned her against it.
> 
> Cooked food and beer! Well, ceviche is good too.



What about those margaritas?  No ice?


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 26, 2015)

We had ice at Fiesta. In town I drank beer. Cabo San Lucas has a modern water system and you shouldn't have any trouble.


----------



## mrsmusic (Nov 1, 2015)

That's all so great to hear! I own FAVC Cabo (and Cancun) along with my HGVC Flamingo and I've not been there yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helaine (Nov 1, 2015)

The water is desalinated sea water so it is safe.  

It's safe to have ice and vegetables because of this.  I go down every year and use ice, eat vegetables and fruit and drink the water.  I've haven't had a problem yet.

Most of the resorts have room service and daily cleaning too.  I thought that was normal until I went to an HGVC in Vegas!


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 1, 2015)

Helaine said:


> The water is desalinated sea water so it is safe.
> 
> It's safe to have ice and vegetables because of this.  I go down every year and use ice, eat vegetables and fruit and drink the water.  I've haven't had a problem yet.
> 
> Most of the resorts have room service and daily cleaning too.  I thought that was normal until I went to an HGVC in Vegas!



That's interesting.

Is it Fiesta's own system or is it part of a larger system in Los Cabos?

We were in the shuttle with a guy who was the lone survivor in his traveling party of 8. The other 7 were sick. He said they were drinking the tap water. 

I'm always cautious. No tap water. No Salad.


----------



## Helaine (Nov 1, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> Is it Fiesta's own system or is it part of a larger system in Los Cabos?



I was told it was the whole town area.  They said all the hotels had plants as well.

I've been going down a couple of times a year for about 10 years.  I drink tap water, use ice, eat salads and fruit, etc.  I haven't seen anyone who'd been sick.  I have never had a problem, nor have my guests.  

I probably will now!


----------



## BigDave (Nov 2, 2015)

How does one book this property please? I saw a mention that it was not available online?


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 2, 2015)

BigDave said:


> How does one book this property please? I saw a mention that it was not available online?



You have to call.


----------



## elleny76 (Nov 4, 2015)

640 points for 3 days only ? amazing


----------



## njmacman (Nov 7, 2015)

What is there to do in los cabos? Enough for a week? Is it safe riverine around?


----------



## njmacman (Nov 8, 2015)

njmacman said:


> What is there to do in los cabos? Enough for a week? Is it safe riverine around?




I meant driving around. Also, will I have a problem bringing my own food into Los Cabos as I have dietary limitations? Thanks all in advance!


----------

